# nutrient flushing



## seadog97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a white widow crop that's about a week from harvest (see photo). I am using Fox Farm nutrients. I have been growing for a few years and never flushed nutrients before harvest. Anyone have any thought on pre-harvest flushing with Fox Farm organic nutrients?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2009)

seadog97 said:
			
		

> . I have been growing for a few years and never flushed nutrients before harvest.



Why start now?  were you displeased with your smoke these past years?


----------



## seadog97 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's always good. I am just thinking maybe it would taste even better if I flushed.


----------



## D3 (Sep 18, 2009)

I flush or clear all my crops. I have done it both ways & found it does make a big difference. Weed that is not cleared is harsher & has a stronge nute taste, which I dont like. Some growers dont mind that. I just use pure PH adjusted water from 1 to 2 weeks, than harvest. When you are clearing, use your ppm meter & keep track of the rise of the ppm's in the res.. When they stop going up, replace the water in the system with ph adjusted water & repeat the process as many times as needed until the ppm's dont change at all from what they were with fresh water. I like to clear a few days longer after that to make sure all of the nutes are out, than harvest. It sound hard but it's not. You will be happy with how smooth it is & how tasty the smoke is. Later Man.


----------



## seadog97 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks DLM3. I don't have a PPM meter but I will just change the reservoir at least a few days before I harvest. I will wait till I see some amber trichomes and flush.


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 18, 2009)

flush dude..I do and myself and others (unprompted) can taste it when I dont flush long enough...it won't hurt your yield or anything (as long as you don't start until 10 days- a week away from harvest....
good luck


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 18, 2009)

Seadog - sweet looking crops you have there!  Congrats on the nice grow - let us know how the end product tastes.  WW is 100% going to be my next grow.  Did you start these as clones or seeds? If seeds, where did you order them from?  Thanks and go green.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Sep 20, 2009)

*I would have to say all though im a new grower.. flushing nutes is hosh posh.. IMO i always thought the "taste" and the smothness of the smoke all depended on the cure and how long it was cured .*

*you said yourself there wasnt anything wrong with your smoke before..  this is one of those topics that everyone has there opinion on, and believe in to the end..*

*if you flush half and not the others... and get a buddy to roll up one of each after cured and do the "blind fold" test. and see if you can tell the diff..*
* but im also just relearning...*
*LH*


----------

